# acceptance and commitment therapy



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

(Rant, no need for replies)

I guess CBT works for some people. The problem is therapists have a tendency to load all these demands on you without even listening to what you are saying. I should be fair, some are better at adapting to the specific situation, but others have it so engrained in their head that CBT is the only way, they forget to actually listen to what you are saying. My first therapist just hit me with all this cognitive-behavior bull**** that I didn't give a damn about. I wanted someone to listen to what I saying, someone to sympathize, not someone to give me orders that I didn't have the strength to carry out. My current therapist is better at listening, I think that's important.

Acceptance and Commitment therapy might be more helpful for people with coexisting depression. It takes a skilled therapist to actually pull it off though. Also I think group therapy would probably benefit people like myself with few friends. It doesn't matter how much you understand about your affliction, how many pills you are taking, if you don't have a strong support group you are going to feel empty inside, it is inevitable. Even loving parents like my own just are too busy (and maybe afraid) to actually talk to me about anything. Society is too fast paced. I'm starting to become one of those extreme fanatics like the scientologists who don't believe that mental illness exists, lol. It's not actually true but I can guarantee you a large percentage of people on antidepressants don't need them and maybe are even getting worse. What most of these people desperately need is a support group, a loving family, caring friends.... not pills. The reality is pills are quicker and easier and that's why they are pulling in the big money.

It's ludicrous how even someone as smart as myself would try to tell myself that I could be happy alone. It's an extremely small percentage of the population that can actually do that.

I had a severe bout of depression before I was ever medicated but I still regret taking all that crap, especially the antipsychotics. I wasnt insane, I hadn't lost touch with reality, I didnt need them, I needed support. Im so disgusted by western society right now.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I know what you mean. Support is everything...and I don't really have alot of support.


----------

